# Feeding B.Dubia boiled egg whites



## kevin91172 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yesterday we made devil eggs and the deformed egg whites I feed to my B.Dubia and Hissers only a few is this bad? I did not research it before I did it but they ate it up I only gave them a few......

  Any Negative or Positive comments???


----------



## Crysta (Jun 21, 2010)

I dont think there is a problem with it, in the wild if a roach comes across something weird they will probably eat it lol  Although I am not completely sure on the wild dubia diet. 
Eggs are good for you, and we feed them to the dogs as well, good for their coat....
maybe you'll get a shiny tarantula? lol


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 21, 2010)

Unless Im mistaken, it isn't bad for them but not necessarily good.
Their staple diet should be some sort of appropriate roach mash, the finer the better.
You did mention it was just a random thing in a small amount so I doubt it will cause problems.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 22, 2010)

the normal dog food should be fine for them, and throw in some vegies and fruits for hydration. that's what i've always fed.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 22, 2010)

They'll eat pretty much anything. I've fed leftover pizza, chicken, all sorts of funky veggies and bread, etc, etc, etc... They eat it all.


----------



## Travis K (Jun 22, 2010)

If they eat it it's good, if they don't then take it out.  Simple as that.  My poor roaches have never had roach mash  Oh well, they will have to just make do with the primary left over veggies from our frig.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 22, 2010)

Not sure if this means a veggie-only diet, but I don't believe 
that's good for them..





Travis K said:


> If they eat it it's good, if they don't then take it out.  Simple as that.  My poor roaches have never had roach mash  Oh well, they will have to just make do with the primary left over veggies from our frig.


----------



## elportoed (Jun 22, 2010)

Roaches will eat most everything, they are like the janitors for mother nature.  

I'm skeptical on high protein diet.  I feed mine with mash chicken feed, since it is easy and cheap.  In summer they get more fruits and veggies leftover, since they are more abudant and cheap in summer months.

May be someone can start an experiment with a colony that eat nothing but fruits and veggies and see how fat and meaty they are.


----------



## ZephAmp (Jun 22, 2010)

If the roaches eat it, it's good for them. They know what to eat and what not to eat.
You can raise many species (B. dubia, E. posticus, B. lateralis, N. cinerea) on practically anything as a staple diet and they'll be 100% healthy. Just realize that whatever you're feeding them is also being fed (down the line) to your inverts, or herps...


----------



## kevin91172 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Thanks eveverone!*

Cool thanks everyone.I had this colony since February and my first colony.

The main diet I feed them is dollar store dog food,and I throw int left over veggies, couple times a week. When I first started the colony I always kept a half an orange it there,a lot of people told my it makes them breed faster.

Well I do not give oranges any longer and even took away their heat source,because the colony exploded and trying to slow them down,just shipped off my first few hundred to thin out the colony


----------



## Stopdroproll (Jun 24, 2010)

I was thinking about feeding them leftover egg yolk. Haven't heard of anyone else doing it.


----------



## Travis K (Jun 25, 2010)

Aside from the occasional dog food (science diet) my dubia colony is rather picky when it comes to meat protein sources almost to the point I don't bother offering it any more.


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 25, 2010)

I've fed egg whites on occasion... it usually gets eaten, but slowly.  I gave them pasta the other day, and they weren't too enthused... but they still ate.  

What they love?  Avocados.  We buy them by the bag, and every once in a while one will go bad before we get to use it.  These roaches flip for avocados.  the next day they're all gorged, and in a couple more days, they start molting en mass.  They even eat the pits.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 27, 2010)

proper_tea said:


> What they love?  Avocados.  We buy them by the bag, and every once in a while one will go bad before we get to use it.  These roaches flip for avocados.  the next day they're all gorged, and in a couple more days, they start molting en mass.  They even eat the pits.



Thanks for this tip.
 Very interesting.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jun 27, 2010)

I tend not to feed anything that might stink if left uneaten. I'd put eggs in that category. Plus, you're taking a chance of growing harmful types of bacteria with meats and such. Some of these miiight get transferred on to some of our reptiles, etc. I lost a mantis today, likely due to a bacterial infection.

Egg yolks give roaches really bad gas. Makes girl farts smell like roses!


----------



## Falk (Jun 27, 2010)

I feed them carrots, oranges and chicken food and my _B. dubia_ colony is multiplying with an insane speed.
Keep it simple


----------



## kevin91172 (Jun 27, 2010)

Bugs In Cyberspace said:


> I tend not to feed anything that might stink if left uneaten. I'd put eggs in that category. Plus, you're taking a chance of growing harmful types of bacteria with meats and such. Some of these miiight get transferred on to some of our reptiles, etc. I lost a mantis today, likely due to a bacterial infection.
> 
> Egg yolks give roaches really bad gas. Makes girl farts smell like roses!


What ever egg farts are bad silly


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 28, 2010)

I think I might treat mine to some avocado now that you said that, just because I like it so much.  I'll give half to my roaches and I'll keep half for myself. 

I haven't had my roaches for long but since having them they've been muching on apples and carrots.  I have yet to branch out from there.


----------

